# Win10 Installations Fehlercode 0x80300002



## umipumi (6. Januar 2017)

Hallo liebes pcgameshardware-forum,

ich habe vor 2 Tagen meinem 12 jährigen Bruder einen PC zusammengestellt und gebaut, PC hat sich problemlos booten lassen.
Habe dann versucht win 10 auf einen USB stick mit dem Mediacreationtool von Microsoft zu erstellen, jedoch hat dieser meinen USB Stick nicht erkannt. Deshalb habe ich WinSetupFromUSB1.7 benutzt. Habe den USB auf fat32 formatiert etc und es hat auch alles gut geklappt.Der Windows 10 Setup ließ sich auch ohne Probleme booten, jedoch komm ich bei der Festplattenwahl nicht weiter.
Wenn ich auf "Neu" drücke dann will er eine Partition erstellen, es kommt aber auch eine Fehlermeldung.
Ein Laufwerk habe ich nicht, da ich es selbst nie gebraucht habe und alles auch immer problemlos ohne ging.

http://i.imgur.com/NuFcVxY.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/eCrZ534.jpg

Ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter. Auf Reddit hat man mir geraten das Programm 'Rufus' zu benutzen, soll auch einfach zu sein eine bootable USB zu erstellen.
Ich habe trotzdem das Gefühl, dass irgendeine Einstellung im Bios dazu führt, dass die Festplatte nicht richtig erkannt wird.
"Nicht zugewiesener Speicherplatz .... " lässt darauf schließen, oder?
Kann ich irgendwas im Bios einstellen, damit er die Platte als maindrive benutzt?

Das größte Problem ist jetzt aber, dass ich in Freiburg wohne und meine Familie etwas weiter weg wohnt und ich erst in ein paar Wochen wieder vorbei schauen kann.


----------



## niklasschaefer (6. Januar 2017)

Hallo,
grundsätzlich sollte das auch mit dem MediaCreation Tool klappen! Ich selbst nutze das Windows 7 USB/DVD Tool um meine Windows Images auf einen Stick zupacken klappt immer reibungslos. Was hilfreich wäre welcher Fehlercode kommt beim erstellen der Partition? 

UEFI/SecureBoot im BIOS eingeschaltet? AHCI aktiviert? 

XMP Profil mal im BIOS abschalten! Evt. Übertaktungen rausnehmen! Festplatte an SATA-Port anschließen

Nein die Festplatte wird korrekt! Das schaut immer so aus wenn die Festplatte neu ist oder noch nicht initialisiert wurde.  

Wenn du alles an Hardware ausschließen willst starte den PC mal in Grundkonfiguration! Mache Memtest

Wenn alles sauber läuft mal mit einer Linux Live CD gegentesten

Gruß Niklas


----------



## umipumi (6. Januar 2017)

Danke für die Antwort!!

Ich bin ja leider nicht mehr vor Ort, deshalb ist die Diagnose meinerseits auch schwer.

Ich glaube AHCI habe ich gestern eingeschalten. SATA Hotplug war auch disabled.

Wie erkläre ich das denen am einfachsten am Telefon was zu tun ist? :/

Festplatte ist am 4. SATA slot angeschlossen.


----------



## True Monkey (6. Januar 2017)

> Wenn ich auf "Neu" drücke dann will er eine Partition erstellen, es kommt aber auch eine Fehlermeldung.



Nicht auf neu sondern auf weiter klicken


----------



## umipumi (6. Januar 2017)

Bei weiter kommt: "Windows kann nicht am ausgewählten Speicherort installiert werden. Prüfen sie ihr Medienlaufwerk.
Weitere Informationen hierzu 0x8030002"

XMP Profil ist disabled.


----------



## True Monkey (6. Januar 2017)

Ok...dann versuchst du gerade die platte an einen sata anschluss zu betreiben  der erst funzt wenn der Treiber dafür installiert ist.

Welches Board hast du bzw welchen Sata nutzt du ?


----------



## Schwarzseher (6. Januar 2017)

Denke auch das er einen Treiber will für den Sata Controller.
Oder der Controller steht noch nicht auf AHCI.
Gib erst mal die Daten des Mainboards durch das man mal die Bios Einstellungen durchsehen kann.
Warscheinlich will er den intel rapid storage driver o. sowas ähnliches
War die HDD Fabrikneu  oder war da schonmal was drauf?


----------



## umipumi (11. Januar 2017)

Sorry für die verspätete Antwort!

Mainboard: MSI H110M PRO-VD Intel H110 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 mATX 
CPU: Intel Core i3 6100 2x 3.70GHz So.1151 BOX
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 770 2GB
Ram: 8GB HyperX FURY DDR4-2133 DIMM CL14 Dual Kit
HDD: 1000GB WD Blue WD10EZEX 7.200U/min 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
PSU: 500 Watt Corsair CX Series CX500 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze

Ich habe im Bios AHCI enabled, dachte erst auch das es daran liegen mag und es war anfangs auch ausgeschalten.
Ob die HDD Fabrikneu ist weiß ich leider nicht, habe sie bei Mindfactory bestellt, aber so langsam glaube ich das sie es nicht war. 

Dachte es liegt evtl. am USB stick, habe dann meiner Mutter einen neuen zugeschickt und es ging zu erst, doch dann kam wieder ein Fehler.

http://i.imgur.com/6adjaJY.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/pDjbRdL.jpg

Das komische ist auch, sobald sie versucht hat neue Partitionen zu erstellen, sah das dann so aus, jedoch konnte sie auch selbst auf dem 48gb Laufwerk nichts installieren, da dann wieder der Fehler kam.
http://i.imgur.com/eW2PbSs.jpg

Danke nochmal für euren Input!

Edit: Die Festplatte ist so weit ich weiß am Sata 4 slot angeschlossen.


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. Januar 2017)

Am besten mal komplett löschen und nicht nur formatieren.Müsst ihr umbedingt partitionieren?Würde es mal so probieren und die Platte so belassen.
Ausserdem mit Fabrikneu meinte ich die Hdd ist sozusagen ungebraucht,neu und unbeschrieben.

Man könnte die Hdd auch hiermit mal löschen und partitionieren:GParted -- A free application for graphically managing disk
    device partitions

Kannt ja auch mal versuchen Treiber zu laden von der beiliegenden CD des Mainboards


----------

